# Addons nicht aktuell, Combuctor inkompatibel



## Rorkas (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe festgestellt, dass BLASC viele Addons nicht richtig updated, so dass sie in WoW als veraltet dargestellt werden.
Mit Combuctor habe ich nun das gleiche Problem wie damals mit Bagnon.
Ich habe es von einer anderen bekannten Seite geladen und BLASC downgraded es auf eine Version, welche inkompatibel mit WoW ist.
Sollte BLASC nicht merken, dass ich schon eine neuere Version habe?

@Stanglnator: Ich weiß, dass du dich mit dem Aktualitätsproblem von Combuctor beschäftigst, aber das hier geht etwas weiter, da es viel mehr Addons betrifft.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2011)

Rorkas schrieb:


> Sollte BLASC nicht merken, dass ich schon eine neuere Version habe?



So lange für Addons kein einheitliches Versionssystem eingeführt wird (von Blizzard), gibt es keine Möglichkeit ein "höher" oder "niedriger", sondern nur ein "anders" in den Versionen zu erkennen, da jeder Addon-Entwickler seine Versionsstruktur frei angeben kann.


----------



## Rorkas (10. Mai 2011)

Ok, das sehe ich ein.

Wie wäre es mit einem Menüpunkt: "Jedes Addon-Update separat bestätigen"?
Dann kann man wenigstens die Addons vom Update ausschliesen, bei denen man weiß, dass es Probleme gibt.
Einfach nur mal als Anregung für die nächste Blasc Version.

Ich benutze BLASC nämlich sonst ganz gerne und möchte eigentlich auch nicht drauf verzichten.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2011)

Rorkas schrieb:


> Ok, das sehe ich ein.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Menüpunkt: "Jedes Addon-Update separat bestätigen"?
> Dann kann man wenigstens die Addons vom Update ausschliesen, bei denen man weiß, dass es Probleme gibt.
> ...



Sollte die folgende Einstellung eigentlich bieten, mh.

[attachment=11897:addon_manuell.jpg]

Funktioniert das nicht in gewünschtem Maße?


----------



## Rorkas (10. Mai 2011)

Diese Einstellung benutze ich auch, aber es wird nur gefragt, ob ich alle verfügbaren Updates ausführen möchte. 
Ich kann nicht festlegen, dass ich eines nicht updaten will.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2011)

Rorkas schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung benutze ich auch, aber es wird nur gefragt, ob ich alle verfügbaren Updates ausführen möchte.
> Ich kann nicht festlegen, dass ich eines nicht updaten will.



Mach mal Rechtsklick auf das Addon in der Liste.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (10. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> So lange für Addons kein einheitliches Versionssystem eingeführt wird (von Blizzard), gibt es keine Möglichkeit ein "höher" oder "niedriger", sondern nur ein "anders" in den Versionen zu erkennen, da jeder Addon-Entwickler seine Versionsstruktur frei angeben kann.



Ich nutze zum aktuell halten meiner Addons das Tool "Curse Client", dieser kann erkennen welche Version installiert ist, ob aktuell oder veraltet, sogar wenn ich die Versionsnummer in der *.Toc im Addonverzeichniss änder damit das addon nicht mehr als Veraltet angesehen wird.

Die Toc-Datei ist eine Art "Coverdatei" eines Addon, sie ist in jedem Addonordner zu finden und heist meist "Addonname.toc".
Der Curse Client nutzt diese Datei um zu erkennen welche Version sie hat, und zwar an diesen beiden Infos die in jeder Toc sind oder sein sollten und die ich mal aus Atlasloot stellvertretend nehme:

## Interface: 40100 (Sagt für welche WoW Version dieses gemacht wurde)
## Version: v6.03.02 (Sagt die Version des Addon)

Wenn man nun diese beiden Nummern nutzt und wie der Curse Client ausliest (## Wertname: Versionswert) und der Buffed Client diese Werte mit der eigenen Datenbank vergleicht, kann der Buffed Client erkennen ob die Version auf dem PC neuer oder älter ist und auch Modifikationen erkennen.

Hier auf dem Bild sieht man "Up to Date" (aktuell), "Recently Updated" (gerad geupdated) und "Modified (da hab ich die Interfacenummer von 40000 auf 40100 geändert damit WoW es als aktuell annimmt), zudem werden Versionsnummer und eine Bewertung der Spieler angezeigt, man kann auch neue addons darüber installieren, allerdings ist das nicht die Premiumversion, daher ist dies im gegensatz zum Bufed Client nicht automatisch, sonders zeigt nur an wenn es ein Update gibt, zudem kann man nur 2 addons auf einmal updaten.

Wär prima wenn ihr sowas auch bei euch einbaut, ev mit dem Einbau von einer Art Suchmaschine, welche bei der Suche nach aktuellen Versionen auch externe Seiten einbezieht, dann könnte ich den curse Client in Rente schicken.^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2011)

Curse & Co. sehen es nicht gerne, dass "Fremde" mit Ihren Clients Daten herunterladen.

Es gab da ja mal so einen Addoninstaller, der einfach curse und wowace "anzapfte" und die Daten gesaugt hat. Dadurch gehen den Betreibern aber die Einnahmen über die Werbung bzw. den Premium-Dienst flöten. Außerdem haben sie zusätzlichen Traffic, den sie zahlen müssen.

Aus diesem Grund wird die Addon-Datenbank von buffed auch händisch gepflegt. (Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe)


----------



## Rorkas (11. Mai 2011)

> Curse & Co. sehen es nicht gerne, dass "Fremde" mit Ihren Clients Daten herunterladen.



Das glaube ich gern, deshalb hab ich so etwas auch nicht vorgeschlagen.

Zum Rechtsklick auf das Addon: Die aktualisieren sich so schnell, nachdem ich es erlaubt habe, dass ich keine Chance habe, eines noch mit nem Rechtsklick zu erwischen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2011)

Mein Posting bezog sich auch nicht auf Dich, sondern auf Tigra's Post.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (18. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Curse & Co. sehen es nicht gerne, dass "Fremde" mit Ihren Clients Daten herunterladen.
> 
> Es gab da ja mal so einen Addoninstaller, der einfach curse und wowace "anzapfte" und die Daten gesaugt hat. Dadurch gehen den Betreibern aber die Einnahmen über die Werbung bzw. den Premium-Dienst flöten. Außerdem haben sie zusätzlichen Traffic, den sie zahlen müssen.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund wird die Addon-Datenbank von buffed auch händisch gepflegt. (Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe)



Ich meinte ja auch nicht das man andere Addontools einbauen oder ausnutzen soll, sondern ala "Wow-Style in anderen Spielen" einfach diese Funktionen die Erkennen welche Addonversion es gibt und was man hat.
mit "Einbau von einer Art Suchmaschine, welche bei der Suche nach aktuellen Versionen auch externe Seiten einbezieht" meinte ich das euer Tool ala Google auf verschiedenen Addonseiten schaut wer gerad die aktuellste Version eines Addon hat, das einbauen eines fremden Tools wie den Curse Client in eueren Buffed Client hab ich da nicht gemeint.


----------

